# is this dp



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

so idk where to start I had odc then it went away then I had my first panic attack that got worse and worse I get about a panic attack a day also I feel like im in a dream like ill be doing something and 5 seconds later it feels unfamiliar my family friends etc. I get visual snow a lot when I go in stores its worse everything goes blurry chest pains etc memory loss everything feels fake I feel high like nothin is real like im talking but don't feel in control of what im doing I feel loss of sense of touch also does this sound like dp? I can't even leave house like ill think of memories and it scares me because it doesn't feel like it actually happened and when I do something I used to do it seems unfamiliar plz help


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi Brayfl,

This is a very typical experience of DP/DR.

Everything is tinged with strangeness and unfamiliarity in dp/dr because your emotions and memories are disconnected/dissociated from the world and/or your self.

You feel it most acutely in familiar surroundings and when doing things you used to do because the contrast is so strong. If you were in a new situation and surroundings, I think your dp/dr would not feel as bad.

If I were you, I would learn to manage my panic attacks and anxiety. Once you've got that under control, your dp will likely soon pass and everything will be back to normal before long! 



Brayfl said:


> so idk where to start I had odc then it went away then I had my first panic attack that got worse and worse I get about a panic attack a day also I feel like im in a dream like ill be doing something and 5 seconds later it feels unfamiliar my family friends etc. I get visual snow a lot when I go in stores its worse everything goes blurry chest pains etc memory loss everything feels fake I feel high like nothin is real like im talking but don't feel in control of what im doing I feel loss of sense of touch also does this sound like dp? I can't even leave house like ill think of memories and it scares me because it doesn't feel like it actually happened and when I do something I used to do it seems unfamiliar plz help


----------



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey thanks for the tips when I get dp really bad I loose my breath and everything gets fuzzy I have shortness of breath all day long and forget everything any tips on that?


----------



## adamh123 (Dec 18, 2017)

Brayfl said:


> Hey thanks for the tips when I get dp really bad I loose my breath and everything gets fuzzy I have shortness of breath all day long and forget everything any tips on that?


yes! I got the shortness of breath myself the first time about a week ago. learn deep breathing. in through the nose for 5 seconds, breathing with your stomach, hold a second, then breath out through mouth calmly for 5. deep breath all day if you have to. I had to for like 4 or 5 days straight. it was exhausting, but you will get through it. Also, I know exercise is hard when deep breathing, but try to do some if you can. I guess we only have so many "fear hormones" before our body gives up the fight or flight and anxiety/short of breath uses these fear hormones. Exercise also uses up your fear hormones so it is best to use them up faster


----------



## Brayfl (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey thanks for the tips is there any way to private message you?


----------

